# Rock Show



## Lyxen (Jun 6, 2010)

Playing a show 
im kaleb







If you are from around come on down


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 9, 2010)

Second Gig: friday at hotti biscotti open at 6


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 11, 2010)

unfortuntely I'm in California, best of luck to you guys though.


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 12, 2010)

thnx show one was neat, second show ...


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Ahahahaha "The Blood Skulls"

SO METALLLLL

Also nice poster bro


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 21, 2010)

uh yae post your rawk schizo im vegetarian


----------

